# شاهد قناة ctv مباشرة على الإنترنت



## menarefaat (26 أبريل 2009)

لكي تشاهد البث المباشر لقناة *CTV *يجب أن يكون برنامج *QuickTime* مثبت لديك
يمكنك تحميلة كالتالي​
1- إذهب إلى هذا الرابط

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/

2- اتبع الشرح المبين بالصورة







حجم البرنامج حوالي 20 MB​
3- بعد إنتهاء التحميل قم بتنصيب البرنامج

4- بعد أنتهاء التنصيب قم بفتح البرنامج

5- إضغط على قائمة *File *في أعلى يسار البرنامج

6- إختر *OPEN URL*

7- أنسخ الرابط التالي والصقة في النافذة التي فتحت

*rtsp://qt2.netro.ca:554/coptic/stream.sdp
*​
8- إضغط زر *OK*

9- انتظر ثواني حتي تتصل ببث القناة المباشر

10- لسهولة الرجوع للقناة مرة آخرى إضغط على قائمة *Window *واختر منها *Favorites *وأختر منها *Add Movie As Favorite*

ستجد أن بندا اسمه *Stream.sdp* تمت إضافته لقائمة *Window *أضغط عليه كلما أردت مشاهدة القناة


----------



## menarefaat (27 أبريل 2009)

up


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحت يا مينا يعنى ايه التنصيب " تنصيب البرنامج "
وانا البرنامج عندى مش بيفتح اصلا ولا حتى عايز يتسطب 
لو سمحت يا ريت توضح الخطوات اكتر من كدة يا ريت
وربنا يبارك خدمتك يا رب
فى انتظار ردك
​


----------



## menarefaat (2 مايو 2009)

"تنصيب البرنامج" يعني تسطيبه
بعد ما يكتمل تحميل ملف البرنامج من الموقع
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/

افتح الملف
اضغط Next
قم بالموافقة على الشروط
اضغط Next
ستظهر النافذه التي بها مكان التسطيب
اضغط على install
سيبدأ التنصيب
بعد ذلك اضغط على زر Configure File & MIME Types
الموجود في أخر شئ في مرحلة التنصيب
ستفتحلك قائمة بأنواع الملفات
قم بإزالة علامة الصواب من جميع المربعات ما عدا
* Video - QuickTime Movie
* Miscellaneous - QuickTime HTML
في نهاية الصفحة قم بازاله علامة الصواب من أمام المربع الخاص ب Notify me if other applications modify these associations
قم بازالة جميع علامات الصواب ما عدا
* Streaming - SDP stream d e s c r i p t o r
* Streaming - RTSP stream d e s c r i p t o r
* Video - QuickTime Movie
ثم اتبع الشرح بالموضوع في الأعلى بداية من الخطوة 4


ملحوظة: الخطوات باللون الأحمر إختيارية ولكن يفضل عملها عند الإمكان


أتمنى إني أكون ساعدتك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مايو 2009)

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## menarefaat (13 مايو 2009)

*العفو يا جماعة أتمنى استفادتكم ​*


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

